# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poezi nga Charles Bukowski

## Postmodern

Nje nder Bitniket me te njohur...
Bukowski is rude, lewd, hilarious, and accurate. His writing is a success story of the white American vernacular: spare, supple, sensitive, and dirty. His material is acutely autobiographical, but Bukowskis quick mind always connects the personal to the world beyond. His work also has a timeless quality to it, with regular references to Classical writers, themes, and situations -- this is a writer concerned with aligning himself with the history of his craft. 

Ja dhe poezia:

MAHMURLLËQET

me siguri se i kam pasur më shumë
se kushdo tjetër
dhe ende s'më kanë
mbytur
sado që disa nga ato mëngjese më
dukeshin
tmerrësisht ngat
vdekjes.

siç e dini, më së keqi është të pish 
në bark të thatë, duke ndezur cigare
pas
cigares
e duke përmbysur
dolli të shumta
dhe turlifare.

e mahmurllëqet më të zeza janë kur
çohesh
në veturën tënde apo në ndonjë
dhomë të panjohur
apo në ndonjë skutë apo në burg

mahmurllëqet më të këqija janë kur
çohesh
e kupton se mbramë
ke bërë diç absolutisht të mbrapshtë,
të pakuptimtë dhe mbase të rrezikshme
por
nuk mundesh bash të kujtohesh se
çka.

e zgjohesh në gjendje të ndryshme
kaosi - me pjesë të dëmtuara
trupi, me para të zhdukura
dhe/ose mundësisht dhe shpeshherë
me makinë
të zhdukur, nëse e ke pasur.

mund të thërrasësh zoçkën
tënde, nëse ke qenë me të, më së
shpeshti që do të ta mbyll dëgjuesen
sapo të ta njoh zërin.
ose nëse është në atë çast me ty,
ta ndiesh mllefin e saj të tërbuar
e të papërmbajtur.

pijanecëve kurrë s'u falet.

por pijanecët vetvetes do t'ia falin
ngase prapë duhet të
pinë.
duhet qëndrueshmëri e pafe që njeriu
të mbetet pijanec gjatë shumë
dekadash.

zdërhallja t'i shfaros
ortakët.
ti vetë përherë zvarritesh nëpër
spitale
ku shpesh të bombardojnë me paralajmërime:
"Edhe një pije dhe do të jesh i
vdekur."

dhe pasi që jeta jote i afrohet kufirit të
tri
katërtave të shekullit
zbulon se të duhet shumë e më
shumë
pije për t'u
dehur.

edhe mahmurllëqet janë edhe më të
këqija,
këndellja zgjat më 
shumë.

e budallallëku më i pabesueshëm
është
se aspak s'të vjen keq që
të gjitha këto i ke
bërë
dhe se këto ende i
bën.

tash po rri e po e shtyp këtë
nën zgjedhën e një prej mahmurllëqeve
më të zeza në jetë
derisa në përdhesë
mrizojnë gjithfarë e turlifarë
shishesh
alkooli.

krejt kjo ka qenë aq shtazarakisht
bukur
ai lumë i marrë,
ajo marrëzi
depërtuese
shkatërrimtare
të cilën s'do t'ia dëshiroja
askujt
përveç vetes,
amin.

P.S
Perktheu F.Bajraj
Ndalohet cdo botim dhe riprodukim.

----------


## Sokoli

Kur te zgjohesh me nje te panjohur ne krevat
e pas seksit te ndihesh si gerdalle.
Si nje gromesime e thelle
pasi ke ngrene dicka qe se ke idene.
A kur te pish nga urrejtja qe do te kesh per pijen
e prape te perfundosh i pire
ashtu si te luftosh egoizmin me egoizem
e prape te gjendesh egoist.

Kur te meshirosh meshiren e padashur
te dalesh triumfues
a kur te triumfosh mbi triumfin e padashur
te dalesh i humbur.
Si athere kur te kerkosh te zhvishesh fare
e nga stoicizmi te rrjepesh dhe lekuren 
cuditerisht njerzise do i dukesh i mbathur.

Athere Sarteri do te tkerkoje takim
e ti do ti thuash shko pirdhu!.


_S. Nikowski._ :syze 

Ndalohet cdo botim, ndalohet cdo riprodhim, ndalohet cdo lexim, ndalohet cdo shikim, ndalohet...ndalohet, derisa te ndalohet dhe ndalimi.

----------

